# First time dog owner and need to train my V to not chase/pester cats



## ardentlysurreal (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a super playful 2 year old female V. I adopted her at 1.5 years old, so I don't know what kind of behavior issues she has other than she was an outdoor farm dog that was held in by an invisible fence. The previous owner told the local pound where they surrendered her that she would just ignore and run through the invisible fence (like the shock didn't bother her) and go "hang out with the other farm animals from neighboring farms". So they had to get rid of her because they didn't have time to train her...

So the issue I'm having is I have two adult cats and we just got a runt 9 month old kitten. The two adult cats are starting to get used to Zelda (my V), but there are still some hang ups. My dark tabby is a 3 year old tamed indoor feral who has no problem swatting at my V or running to a higher place. My orange/champagne tabby is a 7 years old store bought cat who used to go outside before we adopted the V and is constantly the target of chase (he's my gentle cat).

Sadly, Zelda isn't trained any more under my supervisory as she was under theirs. I don't konw the slightest thing about owning a dog. When we got her, she seemed to know 'sit' but I don't know how to train her to do other commands like 'leave it' or 'come' or any other command. We've basically had her as a family dog here in the city; something I've read is a true waste of the breeds true abilities but we needed a dog to wear out my children so we thought this would be a good choice (so far not turning out that way).

I read some where that catching a dog in action doing something that you don't like and squirting her with a squirt bottle will correct the behavior. I'm going to start trying that but I need an appropriate command to associate it so I can stop carrying a water bottle some day... Around the house my wife and I use "NO!" a bit too much and I think something like chasing cats needs it's own command since we need to nip this asap for our new runt.

On a side note, our V is also doing other poor behaviors like digging, pulling on the leash, running away when let outside in an unfenced area, and chewing; do any of you know any good articles to teaching a V good behavior or manners?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, ardentlysurreal. I commend you for your honesty in saying that you need some help. Even though your super playful female V might not have been the best choice for a first-time dog owner, you are showing that you want to honor your commitment to your dog by seeking help! 

There is a wealth of free information and advice at the Michigan Humane Society's web site. Here is a link:

http://www.michiganhumane.org/site/PageServer?pagename=behavior_dogs

And by the way, you can use any command you want, as long as you and your wife are kind and consistent. Best wishes! 

p.s. You didn't mention the ages of your children, but if they are older than toddlers, they can be very helpful in training your dog. Children don't seem to mind doing the hundreds of repetitions necessary for successful dog training. They don't get bored with repeating the same process over and over again, so consider enlisting their help!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

ardentlysurreal said:


> So the issue I'm having is I have two adult cats and we just got a runt 9 month old kitten. The two adult cats are starting to get used to Zelda (my V), but there are still some hang ups. My dark tabby is a 3 year old tamed indoor feral who has no problem swatting at my V or running to a higher place. My orange/champagne tabby is a 7 years old store bought cat who used to go outside before we adopted the V and is constantly the target of chase (he's my gentle cat).
> 
> I read some where that catching a dog in action doing something that you don't like and squirting her with a squirt bottle will correct the behavior. I'm going to start trying that but I need an appropriate command to associate it so I can stop carrying a water bottle some day... Around the house my wife and I use "NO!" a bit too much and I think something like chasing cats needs it's own command since we need to nip this asap for our new runt.


A squirt bottle most likely won't work with a V as they love water. If we tried this with Riley, she would see it as a game and try to catch the stream of water. 

One of the MOST useful commands we have taught is "leave it". We use this with our two cats and it can take Riley from mid-chase to freezing and running back to us. Thanks to this command, we had all three animals on the bed laying peacefully next to each other on New Years Eve (special treat). You can use the command with pretty much anything you don't want the dog to mess with.

Here are decent step-by-step instructions on how to train "leave it":

http://www.dog-obedience-training-review.com/leave-it.html


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's a difficult post to answer. I guess, based on what you have told us, that you are coming from a position of little knowledge of both training a dog and the Hungarian Vizsla as a breed, perhaps apart from what you have gleaned in here.

If it were me, my first step would be to have not only the dog trained, but me also at the same time. You have adopted a breed which needs to run. An hour long walk on the lead just doesn't cut it. They need at least 1.5 hours running each day as an adult. This is why the dog is digging and causing issues around the home. They need stimulation both physical and mental every day.

Perhaps have a look around your local area for either a training school you can go to, or if you are not able to do that, some one who can come to you and train you and the dog. 

We can all answer specific questions if you wish to ask, but, you really need a solid basis to start from and learning about how to train your dog and dog behaviour is perhaps the best place to start.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Arden,
Think of your Vizsla in terms of a very high powered race car (if you like fast cars like me.) Most dogs are Fords that most new drivers can get into and learn fairly easily. Now take that new driver and put him/her behind 700 horsepower. They'd crash and burn. Million dollar car destroyed and driver off to the hospital.

Like Ozkar mentioned, get yourself trained. Look in the phone book for dog trainers. Can't find one? Ask the local Vet. Tell the Vet what you are telling us. If he doesn't know, ask another Vet or the Aminal Shelter, Vizsla Club in your area.

Once you learn how to drive "these high-powered dogs" you would be amazed how much the will try and please you.

Give your two year old physical and mental challenges. A Vizsla is still a pup at 2 years old. They mature slower than many breeds.

Good luck.

RBD
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The posts here contain some great options for you. As you explore those options, here are a few others to consider.

Watch your 'gentle cat'. Does he need high places to escape or low places to hide? In each room you want him to spend time, make sure he has his preferred hiding place (platform or tunnel) and an escape route to get there. Make some room 'cat territory only' and don't let the dog there. Your cats and your kitten need somewhere to feel safe. Make sure there are litterboxes in cat territory.

With any cat who will help you, start getting Zelda used to the idea that cats in the room mean good things happen. Any time a cat appears, give the cat a treat, then Zelda a treat (treat the cat FIRST). Walk around Zelda holding the cats in your arms. Treat the cat for staying calm in your arms. Treat the dog when she does NOT jump on you. You might even try feeding the cats across the room from Zelda and gradually move the feeders closer if you think it is safe.

Start watching Animal Planet and the pet training shows on NPR or add the shows to your Netflix queue. 'It's Me or the Dog' and 'My Cat from ****' are two of my favorites, but there are many others. Search the threads of this forum for the book lists most recommended for training (I started with Dog Training for Dummies). You will use some of the information and discard some as not suitable for your family. However, you will get a sense of what can be done and how quickly it can be done.

Spend some time searching the training threads on this forum. Several will give you some good ideas. You might also search specifically for Kobi's posts. I think he added a cat when his V was no longer a little puppy.


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes to the trainer - that is your best option given its your first dog and a V at that. A gun dog is a special type of working dog that needs a great deal of care and training to not drive a first timer completely insane. 

No to the Kids as the outlet. You could search this subject repeatedly and get the same response. No kids have even the slightest amount of patience and/or energy to hang with any gun dog, let alone a v. 

Yes to lots of reading and books, research on how to train. 
Yes to consistency across the family - kids cant let one thing happen and then you tell v another thing -confused dog = "bad" dog.

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

First off
Congrat's on your Vizsla, and thank you for taking in an adult dog. They can be a real challenge, but once you connect with them, it's really cool.

OKay, now onto some practical advice.
Your girl needs some serious leash training. You need to get a nice well made leather D-Ring safety collar and a 9' long leash. Don't get one of those leashes on a reel, they're useless at this point in the game. The leash need to about 1" wide with a nice comfortable handle and a swivel snap at the end.
Attach the leash to the collar D-ring, and place your dog on your left side, so that their shoulder/neck is in the same plane as your lower leg. This is the Heel Position.
The Heel is the first command you are going to teach on the leash. It is absolute control of a dog's mind and body.
The leash handle will be in your right hand,and there will be a coil of leash also in your right hand. A short section of the leash will be in your left hand, to give you communication and feedback with your dog.
Give the dog enough leash to move forward, but no more. 
Start off on your left foot and command "heel up" and begin to walk. You won't get far before you have to stop, reposition the dog, and start again. You will do this again and again and again....... Everytime that your left fopot makes contact with the ground you are going to say "Heel Up" just like a Boot camp drill sargeant. You are instilling in your dog that she must walk at heel, and imprinting the heel in her mind. She is also learning that you control the leash which will be very important when it comes time to extend the leash in her mind and succesfully have her come when called.
Every time she pulls, you drop that coil in your right hand, turn 180 degrees and command "heel Up. Let her hit the end of that loop all on her own and force the correction. Do not yank, or pull on the leash. She must correct herself. Give her a nice heel up, bring her back to your knee, tell her "good girl' with lots of praise and do it again and again.......
Do not raise your voice, lose your temper, hit her, yank her off her feet, or drag her.
Keep your energy positive,talk in a soothing,sing song voice. All good. She knows nothing at this point, so she can't be held accountable. She and you are both learning.
End all heel sessions on a positive note, even if you only got 2 good steps out of her, and then go to play time. Multiple short sessions interspersed with play will yeild faster result.

As for the cats; You're going to have get on her about that. V's are the exception to the rule that a cat can take care of itself with a dog. They stand no chance against an adult Vizsla. The Vizsla uses it's paws just like a cat does and can do it on the run. They are incredibly quick and agile dogs. Don't let her start with the cats. She may never actually hurt one, but she will unmercifully harass one.
Good luck and remember that patience, and understanding are the keys with these dogs. They don't like to "take direction", but want to be a part of everything and will fit themselves in.


----------

